
Ask HN: Can you name companies (5+ employees) with distributed/nomadic teams? - traviagio
So far I have:<p>Buffer, Toptal, Maptia &amp; Upworthy - fully nomadic, the employees &amp; founders are always on the go<p>Basecamp, GitHub, Mozilla - known for their distributed teams and mobility but majority of workforce still in HQ<p>Can you help me find more?
======
bbeneschott
There is a list of 60 here: [https://remote.co/qa-leading-remote-
companies/](https://remote.co/qa-leading-remote-companies/)

~~~
traviagio
That's a great list but it's really hard to distinguish between fully nomadic
(Buffer is the perfect example) and companies that hire many workers remotely.
I think most of the listed companies hire remotely (ex. Trello) and have big
distributed teams.

I am hugely interested in more examples like Buffer.

------
lostlogin
Pretty sure [http://rogueamoeba.com](http://rogueamoeba.com) fits the bill. I
enjoyed an interesting interview with the founder Paul Kafasis on Debug. I had
a good laugh at the discussions about having employees for years and never
meeting them. [http://m.imore.com/debug-66-paul-kafasis-rogue-
amoeba](http://m.imore.com/debug-66-paul-kafasis-rogue-amoeba)

------
pascalmahe
Stack Overflow, from the very beginning [0]

[0] [http://blog.codinghorror.com/on-working-
remotely/](http://blog.codinghorror.com/on-working-remotely/)

~~~
traviagio
I missed that one, awesome find.

------
jasonkester
Articulate is at 150+ employees, about 100 of which are developers. And
they're always hiring. And they have no office anywhere.

It's surprising they don't come up in these discussions more often.

~~~
jimcsharp
For a company without an office, why are they limiting their hires to the US?

~~~
jasonkester
They're not. I live in France. Several devs live out of a backpack wherever
the sun happens to be shining.

------
luckydude
We're small, bigger than 5 of course, but small. Been distributed for 18
years, we tried office space for the bay area people and eventually went 100%
distributed. We've got people on both coasts of the US as well as the middle
(not sure if we have anyone in MST but we have all the other time zones
covered). And people in Canada, eh?

www.bitkeeper.com

~~~
zerr
And are you hiring?

~~~
luckydude
Not right now, we're trying to see if we can market our way back to being a
known brand. If we can do that, yeah, we'll be hiring.

------
walterm
BuzzFeed is known for having a lot of its tech teams working remotely.

[http://www.buzzfeed.com/benronne/how-buzzfeed-tech-never-
los...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/benronne/how-buzzfeed-tech-never-loses-the-
remote-employees#.hp65RbvG2)

------
pieterhg
Nomad List is a team of 5+ data editors, writers + founder.
[http://nomadlist.com](http://nomadlist.com)

~~~
traviagio
Didn't know you've got that many people involved. Awesome stuff. By the way,
are you in Bali? I would love to chat.

------
creature
FetLife, the kinky social network, is entirely remote.

~~~
toomuchtodo
I could've sworn they were based out of Vancouver based on their last job
posting for a DevOps person.

------
toomuchtodo
Zapier's entire team is remote.

------
irl_zebra
Automattic/Wordpress I believe.

------
Mz
www.metafilter.com/

At least 5 employees, distributed team. Their podcasts are produced using
Skype, iirc.

------
Nilef
Baremetrics, GrooveHq

~~~
toomuchtodo
Isn't Baremetrics only 2 or 3 people though?

~~~
scalesolved
They are six now
[https://baremetrics.com/about](https://baremetrics.com/about)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Excellent! So glad to hear they're growing!

------
lazerluke
SoftLayer Catalyst

------
thomasmeagher
Product Hunt

